# Need Gravely Knowledge



## huffmanfarmer

My wife's grandfather passed away a few months ago and our family lost its greatest tractor and mower repair man we ever had. We have started to go through his "holy of holys" ,his shed. We have pulled out several riding mowers and one garden tractor but under a pile of stuff was this beast of a tiller. I had now idea what it was and figured he had built it himself and called it the frankintiller. But after joining and looking around I have already learned that we have a gravely and not a frankintiller. So my question is what are the best ways to figure out what model we have and are there ways to tell by looking at it if it will work. I am looking foward to pulling it out and trying to get it up and running so any help or info would be great. Thanks yall! Oh and as soon as I have pictures I will post!


----------



## gwbgravely

It is probably an older model Gravely. Send pictures and I can tell you what model it is. Will it run? Check to see if it has compression by turning it over by hand. Than take out the plug and lay it on the head and see if you have spark. Put in a new spark plug, and run fine sand paper over the points located in the front cover of the Mag. Hopefully there is not any gas in the tank, if there is you will have to drain the gas and then clean the carb. If you have spark, compression, and fresh gas, and clean carb, it should start. Like I said I can tell you more when I see what model it is.


----------



## huffmanfarmer

Thanks for the info! I got a chance to get a closer look at it and it is a model L1 serial # SR16300 manufacturing # G 18578. Unlucky me had forgot my camera so hopefully soon I can get back over there and take some pictures.


----------



## gwbgravely

Are you sure that the serial # is LI 16300? They made the SR models fron 1957 to 1963. But the highest number is 14738. I believe the number probably is LI 1630, which would make it a 1957. SR stands for Souther Region. This tractor was made in Albany, GA. They made three models of the Model L. LS - slow, LI - intermediate, and the regular L Model. Good luck with your tractor.


----------



## huffmanfarmer

Yep you got it! Had to put a little spit on the rag to get it to clean up better but it is 1630. Thanks for all the info! Now I know who to hunt down with my gravely questions. Thanks a ton man!


----------



## gwbgravely

Glad I could help you. I don't know ALL of the answers, but I will try to help you where I can. I have been around Gravely's since I was 10 years old, and that would be 59 years. We down sized in 2008 and I sold my rider, but keep nine walkbehinds at my son's shop. Eight are restored, and the 1980 5460 we are using to push snow and work in the garden. The tractor I have that is close to your 1957 is a 1954 Model L. I purchased this tractor from a friend, but had to completely overhaul and restore this tractor and 30" left hand drive mower. Some of the work I did, and some a very good friend, and Gravely fanatic, did the boring of the cylinder, fitting the rings, etc, and overhauling the bottom end. It came out very nice. If I can figure out how to send you a picture, I will do so. Thanks for PA


----------



## gwbgravely

Huffmanfarmer, Here is a picture of the 1954


----------



## huffmanfarmer

Wow is that off the showroom floor? Because ours looks like its twisted evil twin haha. I think ours was worked hard and put up wet if you get what im saying. Are they all red from around that time? And is the mow deck the only option on this one pictured or could you change out to a tiller or whatever else these machines do?


----------



## gwbgravely

Yes they were red in color with the black handles etc and silver hubs and back casting from 1937 till 1962. The first two wheeler was made in 1935 &1936. As far as I can find out only between 400 - 500 tractors were made at that time. This tractors were called hex axle tractors, and there are a very few around. 1937 is the first year the two wheeler went into production and stayed pretty much the same thru 1962. Studebaker Corp. purchased Gravely in 1960 and that was the reason to change the colors of the Gravely sometime in 1962, at which time they went with the hood over the gas tank, and painted it an off white, along with the rims, and the rest tractor an orange in color. Studebaker wanted to give Gravely more eye appeal. This tractor will take all 39 attachments offered by Gravely. Not all attachments were made by Gravely, but were made by other companys for the Gravely tractor.


----------



## gwbgravely

This is what they looked like after 1962. I purchased this tractor new in 1967. It is a 1966 that was left over. The snow blade was purchased in 1951 by my dad. I have four of his original attachments purchased in 1951 that he purchased along with his first Gravely.


----------



## huffmanfarmer

Okay this picture with the orange/white is more like what we have. I had to lift a hood up to get to the info panel. And I do remember seeing that it was manufactured by Studebaker Corp. Now I just have to drag her out into the yard and get some pictures of it so you can tell me how long of a road I might have to get her restored.


----------



## gwbgravely

Huffmanfarmer, We seem to have a problem because SR 1630 was made in 1957 and Studebaker did not buy Gravely until March 3, 1960. So if it says Stubaker Corp, somebody changed the gas tank with the serial # on it. As far as the hood, it is very easy to change, and after the new hood came out, some did change the hood as to keep rain water off of the gas cap, as the gas cap has a vent hole in it. The 1957 should look just like my 1954 with exception of the muffler. If it was converted to electric start, another hood could have been put on to cover the battery. I will just wait for the pictures, but there seems to be some sort of a problem. Thanks.


----------



## GravelyNut

To add a little to this. It sounds like it truly is a 1963. The G mfg # and the SR 5 digit number would fall in that year.


----------



## fortenberryj

I have a 1957 gravley that is almost impossible to crank . Can you put an electic start on one. Can i put an updated motor on this one.


----------



## js5020

fortenberryj said:


> I have a 1957 gravley that is almost impossible to crank . Can you put an electic start on one. Can i put an updated motor on this one.


Yes you can put e start on the current engine, just need to find a complete setup, and you can repower however there is a bit of work to repowering along with expense to do so.


----------



## Richard-tx

fortenberryj said:


> I have a 1957 gravley that is almost impossible to crank . Can you put an electic start on one. Can i put an updated motor on this one.


If it were mine I would upgrade to a 5665 or Pro12. There are enough enhancements on the 5665 or Pro12 that make it worth while. I won't have a 500 series or earlier tractor. They lack some of the refinements that the later tractors have. I also won't ever own another L or SC again. I had a SC given to me. I gave it away.


----------



## Doorkeeper

I have two Gravelys both L models that I have purchased in the last month, not knowing about speeds of these tractors My ? is either one of these slow enough that I can use the Turning plow with.

First
1963 M-99911 Serial # G-18132 
Second
1957 SR-12531 Serial # E-177022


----------



## alguy

my father-in-law died and I got his old gravely can anyone tell me the year and a little bit about it SR 1294,model L,also I have another gravely in storage i'm getting ready to restore this one


----------



## sunn300t

@ alguy i know its a southern region tractor sounds like a 1957 the first year of the southern region tractors either a 5hp or 6.6hp i think theyre great machines i have a 1960 sr model LI and i love it. good luckwith your resto and keep us posted


----------



## sunn300t

by fortenberryj I have a 1957 gravley that is almost impossible to crank . Can you put an electic start on one. Can i put an updated motor on this one. .....

make sure you are using the proper weight oil and that its not over full/i dont think id just give it away either lol anythings worth a dollar these days.


----------



## Beaner2u

You can put a 1976 Gravely engine on your chassis straight away, and yes you can add electric start but it gets a little pricey. 

You can also adapt a Honda or other modern engines with a special adapter and some work. Guthrie Repower [email protected]

Roger,


----------



## alguy

thank you for the help,i will keep posting on the resto


----------



## Gordsbrain

i have a question about the Gravely model 546 and model 5260... are parts available any wheres i am looking at a deal that includes one of each and 7 attachments for $1700 one of them runs and one does not as well as all attachments work ! is this a good deal ????


----------



## Beaner2u

Condition dictates a lot on value as does location. On the East Coast, around PA, Gravelys are plentiful. You can find most parts needed for a Gravely used on eBay, but there are risks buying used. Many new old stock parts are still available but pricy. 

Most of the parts in the 500 series will work in a 5000 series, except for the Swiftamatic differential and maybe the axles and wheel hubs. The 5000 may have a Quick Hitch for mounting attachments, but that hitch can be removed in order to mount older style attachments.

Roger,


----------



## rvineyard

*Different Models*

I have purhased a couple of Gravelys one is a 5260 and the other is a model L orange and white in color. The model L came with bush hog and sickle mower and the 5260 came with a tiller attatchment. I would like to know if the attatchments for the Model L will work with the 5260 or will I need some type of adapter?


----------

